# New Joker revealed!



## sakeido (May 24, 2007)

He looks more like a deranged serial killer now then some kind of twisted glamor model. Totally fits with the new Batman look Nolan has come up with, in my opinion... but I still miss the old Joker look. Its Heath Ledger btw


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 24, 2007)

Can't wait for the next Batman film...


----------



## the.godfather (May 24, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, I really enjoyed the last one too. Much better seeing it as the "darker" side to Batman, rather than the cutesy side that it used to be. Much more..."gothic" this way, which is what it should be.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2007)

Looks creepy. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (May 24, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Can't wait for the next Batman film...



 

That Chris Nolan one was the BEST EVER.


----------



## djpharoah (May 24, 2007)

I loved the first one cuz it goes through how he became batman etc in a lot of detail. THe next step was to introduce the joker...I cant believe thats Heath Ledger.

Cant wait.. lots of amazing movies coming out man.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 25, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? 

I'm torn. I like the fact that the Joker is going to be darker. But the bright gaudy colors contrast what a dark sick bastard he really is. Plus it contrasts Batman really well. 

I still want to see this movie in the worst possible way.


----------



## Digital Black (May 25, 2007)

Bucketheads scary brother..


----------



## TomAwesome (May 25, 2007)

Part of me wants to see it be Mark Hamill instead


----------



## playstopause (May 25, 2007)

^

Now that's weird.
A child fantasy?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 25, 2007)

^ Heh, not really. He just happens to be the best incarnation of the Joker I can remember.


----------



## playstopause (May 25, 2007)

^

He did the Joker??? (where when what)
Wow, i wasn't aware of that


----------



## ohio_eric (May 25, 2007)

Mark Hamill was the voice for The Joker on the animated Batman series.


----------



## playstopause (May 26, 2007)

Ok, i see. 
He did not actually "play him", right?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 26, 2007)

As far as putting on a costume and walking out in front of a camera, nope. Fantastic voice acting, though


----------



## Ancestor (May 27, 2007)

The Joker/Batman pairing is my favorite zoroastrian type of "dynamic". Favorite episode was _The Killing Joke_. I used to have a first edition. Great writing and art. I'll look forward to the movie.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 27, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> The Joker/Batman pairing is my favorite zoroastrian type of "dynamic". Favorite episode was _The Killing Joke_. I used to have a first edition. Great writing and art. I'll look forward to the movie.



Oddly enough I've heard they're using _The Killing Joke_ as sort of a blueprint for ther Joker's character. Kind of like how the used _Batman:Year One_ for the first movie.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 27, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Oddly enough I've heard they're using _The Killing Joke_ as sort of a blueprint for ther Joker's character. Kind of like how the used _Batman:Year One_ for the first movie.



 Apparently Heath Ledger was given a copy as part of his research for the role. One of my favourite comics of all time!


----------



## ohio_eric (May 27, 2007)

Yeah if they just did a movie adaption of _The Killing Joke _it would be supreme. It's that good of a story. Of course I know they won't but the nexy Batman movie should still own.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 27, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Yeah if they just did a movie adaption of _The Killing Joke _it would be supreme. It's that good of a story. Of course I know they won't but the nexy Batman movie should still own.



It would rock, but it won't happen. I'm suprised the DCAU never really touched on it actually...they've done adaptations of a lot of the classic stories in the past.


----------



## Pauly (May 27, 2007)

He has a Chelsea grin, haha.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (May 27, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Part of me wants to see it be Mark Hamill instead


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't he play Luke Skywalker? Because I can't picture him in a Joker costume.


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2007)

Although I really like the old Joker image, I like that they're taking Batman in a dark direction, which is where it's supposed to be taken. It's a dark comic series. Should be a dark movie.



ohio_eric said:


> Mark Hamill was the voice for The Joker on the animated Batman series.



Fuck, I did not know that. I personally think Mark Hamill is a great actor. He really matured a lot since his old Star Wars days and, whenever I hear his name, I think of his role in Wing Commander III and IV, which he played a totally badass dude. All with the stubble and stuff. I can definitely see Mark Hammil playing the joker.

It seems Mark Hamill did a lot of voice acting in a lot of different animations. Pretty talented guy.

This is the Mark Hamill I remember best:









ibzrg1570 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't he play Luke Skywalker? Because I can't picture him in a Joker costume.



Mark Hamill as the joker:

YouTube - Joker

YouTube - Batman and Joker's Last Fight


----------



## playstopause (May 27, 2007)

Naren said:


> Mark Hamill as the joker:
> 
> YouTube - Joker
> 
> YouTube - Batman and Joker's Last Fight



Nice! Thanks.


----------



## jaredowty (May 28, 2007)

Batman Begins was amazing, I can't wait for this one. The Joker looks pretty cool.


----------



## DDDorian (May 28, 2007)

When I heard Heath Ledger was gonna be involved my immediate thought was "GOTHAM HIGH BEACH PATROL" but I'm glad that (so far) that hasn't been the case. I still haven't seen Batman Begins and probably won't see this, but unlike pretty much every other movie ever released, I'll at least edneavour to see it at some point.


----------



## Vince (Jun 9, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> I still haven't seen Batman Begins and probably won't see this



Then why post in the thread?  

btw, you're absolutely missing out if you haven't seen Batman Begins yet. It's right up there with X-Men 2 as some of the best comic-to-film adaptations.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 9, 2007)

Vince said:


> Then why post in the thread?
> 
> btw, you're absolutely missing out if you haven't seen Batman Begins yet. It's right up there with X-Men 2 as some of the best comic-to-film adaptations.



It wasn't me being stubborn or anything, I just have a major problem watching movies, regardless of how much I'm enjoying them. Part of it is an attention span thing, probably, but a lot of it is me being hyper-critical. I've seen the original Tim Burton film countless times, and the consensus is that Batman Begins lives up to Burton's two films so I imagine I'd like it, but unless I'm at a friend's place or something and they happen to put it on, odds are I won't have the compulsion to seek it out.

So, to answer your question, I don't know


----------



## Michael (Jun 9, 2007)

Whoa, I would have never guessed that was Heath Ledger.


----------

